# Replace Brake Light And Rear Turn Lights With Led



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a bad bulb in my left rear tail light. I was thinking of just replacing the bulb with an LED since you are
starting to see those in the stores. I think it would be a lot brighter and would be good on the road. I am currently using an incandescent 1157 cylindrical bulb which calls for a 50509 led replacement bulb. I am actively researching whether that bulb would provide all functions needed, brake, headlights on, and turn signal.

Has anyone else had luck with this mod?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought about it but ended up not proceeding with it. I changed all of the bulbs, inside and out, that run on the battery when parked. I just figured that I should both with the clearance and tail lights that run off of the TV power while towing. Never say never. I reserve the right to change my mind at any time.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

One consideration should you change running lights and brake/turn/hazard lights to LEDs. There is a Light Control Module (LCM) in most all modern trucks. I had a problem with my LCM in the past. My problem was all my lights worked except my right turn signal failed to flash. I finally found the LCM needed repair/replacement. I repaired the module using a piece of paper to burnish the contacts of the micro-relay.

During the course of research, it was mentioned that a replacement LCM was needed if the towed vehicle had LED brake/turn/hazard lights. The difference in impedance can cause lights failure to function. Forewarned is forearmed!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I just swapped out to these taillights and these running lights and have had no issues with doing so.


----------



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Went with a "pilot 1157 red led" replacement brand from Autozone. Had 15 led bulbs per side. I would say that it is a little brighter, but not overly impressive. I did get a reference bulb from an online site "1157 LED Bulb w/ Stock Cover - Dual Function 36 SMD LED Tower - BAY15D Retrofit". I did not order it because it was 20.00 a bulb. But, in retrospect it has 36 led lights and would probably be brighter even yet.

In any event, hopefully the led bulbs will last longer when driving on those dirt roads!


----------

